

Om Is Hungry; Buys Another Blog (TheAppleBlog) - bootload
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/15/om-is-hungry-buys-another-blog-theappleblog/

======
ZacharyP
OM NOM NOM.

Sorry, couldn't resist. Anyhow, the roll-up/acquisitions make a lot of sense -
there's a lot of benefit to merging blogs, especially related ones. One way to
profit off of the "Long Tail" is to combine smaller blogs - a few blogs making
only a little extra can't do much on their own, but combined, you have enough
money to really grow a few of them.

